

Pirate Bay Trial Day 9: BitTorrent Is Not Evil - rogercosseboom
http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-trial-day-9-bittorrent-is-not-evil-090226/

======
spoiledtechie
Got to love Torrents. One of the smartest pieces of software ever created. I
would put it right up there with HTML.

------
marksutherland
So, has anyone actually been able to find Roger Wallis' CV?

Here are some papers of his that a friend found:
<http://unjobs.org/authors/roger-wallis>

~~~
smanek
I found these gems in one of his papers:

 _Peer-to-Peer file-sharing techniques such as those used in Napster, allow
interested potential consumers to exchange samples of music at will. Anecdotal
evidence suggests that a number of musical groups in Africa have created their
own "communities of interest" in Finland based on individuals who have
discovered them after someone has made recordings available via Napster or
similar file-sharing programmes._

 _Currently the Majors are seeking to develop new technology which will
prevent consumers from copying CDs or even "burning" their own CDs from
digital downloaded files. Historical evidence does not suggest that they will
find a perfect technological solution to any of the business problems created
by new technology._

 _"There is evidence that the increased availability of music in virtual form
as MP3 files leads to an increased consumption of physical products such as
CDs._

He seems to know what he is talking about ...

